# "Female" rat needs a home, but...



## thejollyskipper (Jan 27, 2014)

doesn't this look like a male rat? 
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=LACT5.A1457185


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like it to me...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Definitely a male. Hopefully the shelter gets that figured out before they go to alter "her"....


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not sure how that passed as a female...


----------



## thejollyskipper (Jan 27, 2014)

I might try to contact them about it. When I got my rats from a shelter they weren't neutered, so someone could find out he's a male the hard way.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

For sure a male, maybe someone made a mistake and posted the wrong picture? That's a little hard to miss, especially if it's a shelter.


----------

